# Best CRPGs Ever...



## Epona (May 22, 2009)

Proudly able to wear my CRPG anorak in public cos the Fallout 3 thread has proved so popular 

What are your favourite RPGs (any platform, single or multi-player, however long ago) and why?

I'm asking this at least in part because I may have missed something worth playing, so if anyone can give me some recommendations they will be very much appreciated 

My favourites:

1)  *Fallout 3 (of course!)*
I like the freeform non-linear style, you can play it like an FPS if that is your thing (and I've got pretty handy at picking off enemies from a distance using a sniper rifle or gauss rifle, I use VATS only about 5% of the time), you can wander anywhere and do anything, the main quest is there to give direction to those who may feel lost without it but it's not even necessary to follow it.  The attention to detail (little personal snippets of both pre and post war life for example) is superb, and the atmosphere is brilliant.

2)  *Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind*
Again freeform and non-linear (I've never got around to completing the main quest in all my weeks if not months of play!)  I like the levelling system whereby you gain experience in the skills you use most.  Huge map (about 3 miles across in real life) to explore.  The quest is there for those who want it, but you can just head off exploring/fishing/gathering with no pressure to be part of a plotline.

3)  *Planescape: Torment*
Old game now but still one of the best in terms of setting, dialogue, plot development, and atmosphere.  Unusual in that you only get to play the "Nameless One", rather than building your character from scratch and giving him/her a name.

4) *Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura*
This is the best (IMO) isometric style RPG ever made for the PC.  Tolkein meets Steampunk.  Beautiful scenery and setting (looks decent enough even for an old game!), the choice between traditional RPG magic or technology, and the musical score has to be the best of any game ever made.  Freeform play style, with definite impact on the ongoing story (including locations you can freely move about in without harassment) based on decisions you make during play and character development.

5) Just because I have to give a nod to the Baldur's Gate and NWN series - strict AD&D rules, limited locations, but a great deal of fun nonetheless - NWN 1&2 has come into its own with the free fan-made content, which in some cases was far far better and more imaginative than the original campaign, and in some cases just downright whacky and surreal - and well worth it if just for that.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (May 22, 2009)

Geek.


----------



## fen_boy (May 22, 2009)

What's the C in CRPG stand for?


----------



## Stigmata (May 22, 2009)

Epona said:


> Proudly able to wear my CRPG anorak in public cos the Fallout 3 thread has proved so popular
> 
> What are your favourite RPGs (any platform, single or multi-player, however long ago) and why?
> 
> ...



You have excellent taste. All of the above, really. I also really liked Knights of the Old Republic 2- unofrtunately it was rushed into release so the last part isn't that good, but overall it has a better and more intelligent story than any of the films. Plus you can build yourself a purple double lightsabre and fuck up people's shit.

NWN2 only got really good when they released Mask of the Betrayer. Nice storyline that reminded me of Planescape (always a good thing in a D&D game).

If you're still playing Morrowind, check out this immense fan mod that doubles the size of the game. I helped make it.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (May 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> What's the C in CRPG stand for?



Cock.


----------



## Pingu (May 22, 2009)

favourite is probably baldurs gate (and its sequals) but still have fioind memories of ultima underworld


----------



## fen_boy (May 22, 2009)

Skies of Arcadia on the Gamecube/Dreamcast - sky pirate slightly steam punky JRPG, is probably my favourite.

Fire Emblem on the GBA - though that's a 'tactics' rpg rather than a full on one.

Chrono Trigger - SNES/DS

I enjoy all the Final Fantasy ones, but always give up after about 60hours, same with Morrowind/Oblivion. I've got Fallout 3, but haven't yet played it


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2009)

oh god.  you had to ask.

The Bard's Tale (com64).  Wizardry, Bane of the Cosmic Forge (amiga) (and 8 on the PC), Secret of Mana on the SNES.  Legend of Faerghail (amiga).

Dragon Quest VIII on the PS2 & Final Fantasy VII on the PS1 for all your JRPG needs.

I loved Oblivion.  Fallout 3 wasn't too shabby either.

And on the DS - well an embarassment of riches really.... Dragon Quest IV and V, Final Fantasy III and IV, Front Mission (also good on the PS1), Etrian Odyssey 1 and 2 (very like proper old skool RPG dungeon explorers), Fire Emblem, Chrono Trigger.... 

I'll come back when I've remembered some more...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> What's the C in CRPG stand for?



Computer? As opposed to book, pencil and paper or LARP..?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2009)

Pingu said:


> favourite is probably baldurs gate (and its sequals) but still have fioind memories of ultima underworld



Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss


rock hard game was that. Design was ropey as fuck too.

Loved it though.


----------



## fractionMan (May 22, 2009)

roguealikes/angband/moria.

why is it always up to me to mention the best rpg ever made?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> roguealikes/angband/moria.
> 
> why is it always up to me to mention the best rpg ever made?



ASCII rougue alikes such as nethack etc were OK but only till sommat with better graphics came along


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

ADOM was a fucking excellent roguealike.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

My personal choices would be Eye of the Beholder and Dungeon Master

Amazing atmosphere, sound and graphics for the time.


----------



## fractionMan (May 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> ADOM was a fucking excellent roguealike.



That's my fave too


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> You have excellent taste. All of the above, really. I also really liked Knights of the Old Republic 2- unofrtunately it was rushed into release so the last part isn't that good, but overall it has a better and more intelligent story than any of the films. Plus you can build yourself a purple double lightsabre and fuck up people's shit.
> 
> NWN2 only got really good when they released Mask of the Betrayer. Nice storyline that reminded me of Planescape (always a good thing in a D&D game).
> 
> If you're still playing Morrowind, check out this immense fan mod that doubles the size of the game. I helped make it.



Ta for the link, will try it out next time I give Morrowind a spin!

Both KOTOR games were excellent.

Have to say that I detested Mask of the Betrayer though - yes it was a good storyline, but I just didn't enjoy playing it, couldn't bear the spirit eater thing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> That's my fave too



The detail would put many commercial games to shame.  The 'delete your character when you die' thing is annoying though


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2009)

im shocked none of the zeldas have been mentioned yet.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

And I'm shocked that I'm the only person to have mentioned Dungeon master


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2009)

before my time, yo.


dave


----------



## revol68 (May 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Computer? As opposed to book, pencil and paper or LARP..?



the C is surperflous to anyone who isn't surplus to humanity.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> And I'm shocked that I'm the only person to have mentioned Dungeon master



fantastic game, amazing for it's time.  Even if someone had kindly put automatic doors which you could crush monsters in, in said dungeon.
Suprised no one's mentioned nethack in all it's ascii glory.


----------



## The Groke (May 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> im shocked none of the zeldas have been mentioned yet.
> 
> 
> dave



Because the Zelda games aren't RPGs.

You have no choices to make as to who you are or how you approach the game - they are all painfully linear and contrived and have become more so throughout the series.

Not to say they are bad games of course, but they are "action/adventure" titles rather than RPGs


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> And I'm shocked that I'm the only person to have mentioned Dungeon master



I was going to...    It was a great game...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Because the Zelda games aren't RPGs.
> 
> You have no choices to make as to who you are or how you approach the game - they are all painfully linear and contrived and have become more so throughout the series.
> 
> Not to say they are bad games of course, but they are "action/adventure" titles rather than RPGs



They used to be called action rpgs. You didn't have the same level of customised story experience but you did have conversations, follow a story, collect weaponry etc...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> fantastic game, amazing for it's time.  Even if someone had kindly put automatic doors which you could crush monsters in, in said dungeon.
> Suprised no one's mentioned nethack in all it's ascii glory.



What was amazing about DM, and EOTB (but DM was a bit better) was the atmosphere. They really were quite _terrifying_ at times.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2009)

fuck acronyms - i still don't understand what an rpg is - i had it explained to me and it just seems to be 'any game that isn't a fighting tournament type game or a racing or sports game'


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

If we're going into hte more arcadey format but sort of RPGs, does anyone remember an Amiga (and maybe PC too) game called Heimdall?  It was a sort of proto Zelda, but with humour rather than Japanese cuteseyness.

It was really cool.  You had to create your character by playing these three mini arcade games.  The first one was from your eye view, and had a girl with her head through a hole in a piece of wood, with her hair all tied up to various points on the piece of wood, and you had to throw axes at it, cutting the locks of hair off so she could escape.  The other catch was that it was all taking place in the pub, so you were drunk, and the cursor never quite moved the way you wanted it to.

The second one was a 'catch the greased pig' game, the quicker you caught it the better, and the third you had to hop along this viking longboat, knocking people off without falling off or getting knocked off yourself.

Anyway, the better you did in those three, the better your character's stats would be and the better the characters you can pick to join your crew.

Then you go round these different maps, collecting things, fighting and solving puzzles.

It was fucking amazing for the time it came out.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> fuck acronyms - i still don't understand what an rpg is - i had it explained to me and it just seems to be 'any game that isn't a fighting tournament type game or a racing or sports game'



Um, no Tetris isn't an RPG

It's role playing game - basically anything fantasy related and probably involving orks, elves, goblins and so on.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2009)

what about resident evil 4 and fallout 3? zelda?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 23, 2009)

It's slightly more towards where you choose what characters you want and control a party and deal with their stats, spells, etc.  Resident Evil is more of an arcade game, not sure about fallout, Zelda has RPG elements (i.e. its set in a fantasy world) but I would class it as an action-adventure game rather than an RPG as such.

In zelda you are zelda, you don't choose whether to be an elf, a dwarf or a human, or a wizard, warrior or thief.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 23, 2009)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 23, 2009)

Ultima IV. For a change, your actual behaviour apart from killing things affected you and the world.

Also came with a nice tea-towel map.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 23, 2009)

I've always wanted to play the Ultima games, but when they were coming out, they were just that bit too good for the Amiga in terms of memory, you needed a hard drive, and since having my own PC I've never been able to find a decent downloadable version of any of them...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 23, 2009)

http://www.abandonia.com/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 23, 2009)

Ah yes, cheers


----------



## ohmyliver (May 23, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> What was amazing about DM, and EOTB (but DM was a bit better) was the atmosphere. They really were quite _terrifying_ at times.



indeed, I remember playing it with a group of mates taking turns, even if the 'oh noes, mummies, eat the fungi, etc' back seat playing did get a bit intense, I wonder what happened to FTL who made it. I loved Oids by them as well.


----------



## insomnia (May 23, 2009)

I'm still playing ADOM !!
level 26 Gray Elven Wizard who can't get past the Tower of Eternal Flames and it's doing my head in.
Been playing it for about 10 years and only ever completed it once.

I DO have a girlfriend, honestly, and she's real, not made up you know.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

insomnia said:


> I'm still playing ADOM !!
> level 26 Gray Elven Wizard who can't get past the Tower of Eternal Flames and it's doing my head in.
> Been playing it for about 10 years and only ever completed it once.
> 
> I DO have a girlfriend, honestly, and she's real, not made up you know.



You, sir, win my all-time award for 'playing a game above and beyond the call of duty'.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> fuck acronyms - i still don't understand what an rpg is - i had it explained to me and it just seems to be 'any game that isn't a fighting tournament type game or a racing or sports game'



Since others have asked previously, the C stands for Computer, to distinguish it from the pen & paper (or should I say character sheet), and multi-sided dice (often a whole box of different shaped dice) format that originally defined the games (often under brand names such as Dungeons and Dragons, Middle Earth Role Playing etc. for fantasy versions, there were also sci-fi and alternate world formats) that are, have, and will be played by groups of people the world over.

RPG - Role Playing Game (obviously!) - the defining factor is really about character development, you decide to play a particular character with certain skills, characteristics, and morals - and then play the game true to how you think the character you have made up would behave.  The player character is central, and the aim is to play the role you have chosen - a bit like acting.

There can be (often numerous) shoot-em-up elements in an RPG game (although true to Dungeons and Dragons role playing it's often turn based - one turn lasts a certain amount of time and allows you to perform one action or part of an action - the best computer RPGs let you choose between turn based or FPS style combat), but it shouldn't detract from the main thrust of the game, which is for your character to become the type of character you want them to be.  In a good RPG this will impact heavily on the storyline and resolution of quests (which should be able to be resolved in numerous different ways depending on your character's morals, or ignored, as you see fit).

Where an FPS will for example put you in the role of a soldier whos aim is to take command of an enemy military base, an RPG will let you decide which side you want to take, and with some consequence if you act out of character - and the game will develop accordingly.

It's a format that doesn't always translate well into computer games - in the original pen & paper sitting around a table with a can of beer format you had a person who ran the group who could make decisions on the fly about how character A's actions impacted on the plot both in the longterm and short-term, and could devise stuff on the spot - obviously a computer game is always going to be more limited, because not every action can be programmed for in an interesting and novel way - which is why freeform games where you can just wander all over without being limited to a certain number of locations, such as Fallout 3 and Morrowind are so popular.

When a game manages to do it well, with freeform exploration and multiple different possible interactions and multiple endings depending on your actions (if you even bother to follow the storyline), it is quite a triumph of programming and a very big project, the aim being to make a world where you can do anything and go anywhere, with any set of morals, and any or no plan - which is why those games score high on my scale, because they plonk you as your chosen character down in a fantasy world without dictating to you who you are, what you have to do, how to do it, or where to go next - in all of those games you can just say bollocks to the plot (thanks for writing it, I may come back to it in a month or so), I'm going to wander out into this landscape, find a lake*, go fishing and trade fish for medicine and weapons.  Until I get bored with that and want to do something else.

*or alternatively, decide to break into people's homes at night, murder the occupants, rob everything they have, and become leader of some criminal faction.

*or alternatively, find work at the nearest tavern, make an honest living, and buy a humble abode somewhere.

*or alternatively, go and find your father/slay the dragon/cure the plague/put down the rebellion/support the rebellion/save the world/destroy the world.

It's the "or alternatively"s along with the central role of the character that you decide to play that makes an RPG an RPG.


----------



## The Groke (May 25, 2009)

Good post Epona - it also encapsulates perfectly why the Zelda games were never RPGs, despite what Dave reckons.




In fact, I would go further and posit that JRPGs on the whole are not true RPGs.

You are generally forced to play one or two fixed characters with pre-scripted personalities and morals and regardless of side-quests, the story is usually very linear with no alternative paths for reaching a conclusion - generally no alternate conclusions either!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

Epona said:


> Since others have asked previously, the C stands for Computer, to distinguish it from the pen & paper (or should I say character sheet), and multi-sided dice (often a whole box of different shaped dice) format that originally defined the games (often under brand names such as Dungeons and Dragons, Middle Earth Role Playing etc. for fantasy versions, there were also sci-fi and alternate world formats) that are, have, and will be played by groups of people the world over.
> 
> RPG - Role Playing Game (obviously!) - the defining factor is really about character development, you decide to play a particular character with certain skills, characteristics, and morals - and then play the game true to how you think the character you have made up would behave.  The player character is central, and the aim is to play the role you have chosen - a bit like acting.
> 
> ...


thanks for that!
i get quite impatient with protracted storylines and long cutscenes - sometime i just want them to hurry up and tell me who to kill


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 26, 2009)

Don't play Lost Odyssey if you value your sanity. Horribly mawkish to the point you will want to kill yourself.


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2009)

can I just say how much I'm enjoying final fantasy IV on the DS?

It really is rather good.


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2009)

insomnia said:


> I'm still playing ADOM !!
> level 26 Gray Elven Wizard who can't get past the Tower of Eternal Flames and it's doing my head in.
> Been playing it for about 10 years and only ever completed it once.
> 
> I DO have a girlfriend, honestly, and she's real, not made up you know.



good.  you (or anybody really, I'm not fussy) can give me some hints then.  I've just started playing this and I have got some questions...

can you make it full screen?

how do you execute commands like "\Cw"?  Every time I try it it accepts "\" as a command.

I've got some bits and pieces... how do I sell them?

How do I tell what the different items are?  (I've got a "mottled potion" and a "tin wand" and a "steel wand" but no way of finding out what they do)

I went into this cave and went down to the 2nd level.  When I came back up the stairs the 1st level was completely different to before!  How does that work?

Can I tell if something has seen me?  I've got quite a good sneak skill but don't know how to use it....


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh and a vote for Fallout 1 and 2 here, not as graphically good as fallout 3, but better characterisation, and stuff you do in one town/place/vault can have a huge effect on other places in the world, etc. 

I have high hopes of the fallout in Las vegas game coming out next year being what fallout 3 (which I did really like, but) should have been (i.e. it's got a lot of the original fallout team working on it).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 10, 2009)

Diablo 2


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> Oh and a vote for Fallout 1 and 2 here, not as graphically good as fallout 3, but better characterisation, and stuff you do in one town/place/vault can have a huge effect on other places in the world, etc.
> 
> I have high hopes of the fallout in Las vegas game coming out next year being what fallout 3 (which I did really like, but) should have been (i.e. it's got a lot of the original fallout team working on it).


Agreed, I loved the original Fallout games.  Unfortunately I have lost my Fallout 2 CD, wanted to replay it to remind me what Fallout 3 could have been - not that it isn't a fantastic game in its own right mind you, to my mind it struck a good (and extremely popular) balance between RPG and FPS, I just personally would have preferred it to be a bit more RPG!  Also really looking forward to Fallout: Vegas.

Am back to Morrowind at the moment, just downloading loads of mods to alter some of the more annoying features of the game and also Tamriel Rebuilt - having played it for a bit unmodded yesterday I am reminded how much better it is than Oblivion.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 10, 2009)

Let me know what you think of Tamriel Rebuilt- it's still technically a beta although it's fairly polished. The big main quest hasn't been implemented yet (it'll be epic though, when it's done).

Deus Ex counts as RPG right?


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2009)

oi!  I didn't resurrect this thread in order to have people talk about the actual subject.  I resurrected it in order to get some questions about ADOM answered....


----------



## agricola (Jul 10, 2009)

_Morrowind_ for me for its sheer lack of any restraint on how you wanted to play the game, followed by _KOTOR 1_ which was by far the best Star Wars product of any kind (including films) released since _X-Wing_.  

Other than those, I would say FFVII though its unequalled (in terms of the series) brilliance have prevented me playing any other FF game because they are by comparison rubbish.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Let me know what you think of Tamriel Rebuilt- it's still technically a beta although it's fairly polished. The big main quest hasn't been implemented yet (it'll be epic though, when it's done).



Will do!  My game still works having installed it and loaded the data file which is always a good first step   I'm looking forward to heading over there.  



tommers said:


> oi!  I didn't resurrect this thread in order to have people talk about the actual subject.  I resurrected it in order to get some questions about ADOM answered....



Surely you'd be better off googling for a manual, hints and tips, or a walkthrough, rather than asking here


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2009)

Epona said:


> Surely you'd be better off googling for a manual, hints and tips, or a walkthrough, rather than asking here



I have tried.  Believe me.

Some people here are experts!


----------



## citygirl (Jul 10, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It's slightly more towards where you choose what characters you want and control a party and deal with their stats, spells, etc.  Resident Evil is more of an arcade game, not sure about fallout, Zelda has RPG elements (i.e. its set in a fantasy world) but I would class it as an action-adventure game rather than an RPG as such.
> 
> In zelda you are zelda, you don't choose whether to be an elf, a dwarf or a human, or a wizard, warrior or thief.



agreed...cept.. you're not Zelda.. you're Link 

and you're still playing a role.. even if you can't actually choose which role...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2009)

The first RPG I ever completed was Ultima Underworld II - Labyrinth of Worlds. It was fantastic. So atmospheric (as I remember it). Being deep in the bowels of the castle and stumbling on strange rooms or strong beasts far beyond by means. The fantastic variety of the worlds you travel to. Interesting characters who change over the game. I've not had a similar experience with any other game.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 10, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Good post Epona - it also encapsulates perfectly why the Zelda games were never RPGs, despite what Dave reckons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about Eye of the Beholder and so on?  I know you can't really do anything you want, but you do create characters, name them, choose their race, alignment etc.

I love alignments.  They're so applicable to real life.  I want to do a poll where people choose their alignment but I fear I would be laughed out of town.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 10, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> If we're going into hte more arcadey format but sort of RPGs, does anyone remember an Amiga (and maybe PC too) game called Heimdall?  It was a sort of proto Zelda, but with humour rather than Japanese cuteseyness.



No it wasn't, you twat!

It was like Head Over Heels crossed with AD&D!


----------



## fubert (Jul 10, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> And I'm shocked that I'm the only person to have mentioned Dungeon master



Dungeon Master was fucking ace. I loved it. Could complete it in like four hours after a while. 

Chaos Strikes Back was really tough if you remember the sequel. Think I sat up non stop for like three days completing that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 10, 2009)

I never played Chaos...


----------



## fubert (Jul 10, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I never played Chaos...



You didn't miss much to be honest. It was really difficult. Impossibly difficult.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 10, 2009)

This was a good game.  Only played the demo, but was very addictive.


----------



## debaser (Jul 11, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Because the Zelda games aren't RPGs.
> 
> You have no choices to make as to who you are or how you approach the game - they are all painfully linear and contrived and have become more so throughout the series.
> 
> Not to say they are bad games of course, but they are "action/adventure" titles rather than RPGs



WRPGS > JRPGS in the RPG sense, still good games though. Throughly looking forward to the new Final Fantasy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 11, 2009)

Zelda is more puzzle/arcade/adventure IMO.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 11, 2009)

Fallouts 1 & 2, compulsive replay value and some of the best characters I've ever seen in any computer game, a real sense of atmosphere to both. Fallout 3 was alright, nothing special and not really in the feel of the series to be honest. There are a couple of community mods which have been in the works for years which are supposed to reinvent Fallout 2 though, always thought they'd be a more true follow up for the purists.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 12, 2009)

Breath of Fire III & IV and FF VII are my favouritests.  been looking for a decent RPG for my mobile phone.  I love the Japanese style ones.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2013)

Epona said:


> 4) *Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura*
> This is the best (IMO) isometric style RPG ever made for the PC.  Tolkein meets Steampunk.  Beautiful scenery and setting (looks decent enough even for an old game!), the choice between traditional RPG magic or technology, and the musical score has to be the best of any game ever made.  Freeform play style, with definite impact on the ongoing story (including locations you can freely move about in without harassment) based on decisions you make during play and character development.



currently playing the fuck out of this at the moment

on  my laptop which  is a bit underpowered   so   delving into my gog.com   playlist

i recently  really enjoyed  the  shadowrun reboot  so wanted to get some  more of the same goodness

i first   booted up fallout 1  but  it  wasn't  quite  grabbing me  and although  i have  heard  so many wonderful things  about planescape: torment   i just was in the mood  for something a little diffrent

this really hit the spot

it's not all sunshine and  lollipops.  the way you move about  is  a little frustrating and you will be begging  for a zoom in and out. the graphics are a little dated  especially  in cities  where everything is very boxy.  i think  you may also  want to read up on characters builds first  too.  

however

this is a proper rpg game.	you can  spend hours wandering round a city talking to everyone   and   then  spend  an equal amount of  time  punching rats in the face in it's sewers  and  both feel equally  rewarding.

the slight steampunk  victoriana  feel to the  thing   gives it a real   edge  of involvement.

i'm  roleplaying as a high class lady  who after  the crash  decided to toughen up.	 i started off with average stats  with a slight  boost to intelligence and  charisma  with a point in melee (she has done fencing) and kited myself out  with  a posh dress and rapier.	i'm now   maxed out  melee and  dodge   with 18 dex  and  12 str  and  a couple of point in lock pick   and  the   single most annoying thing  that has happened to me  is  that  my dress was destroyed in an explosion and  i have  yet to find  another good  one.   i had   to settle on a robe  then  a   rustic dress.   the next time i hit  the big city i am going  strait to the tailor.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2013)

also... magnus died while  i did pollocks  quest in the boil


i picked up his quest   by accident  after  exploring the sewers


i waited  till after clearing the sweres and leveling a bit   but	i hit   one  bad section and lost him.


and  i tried to get him back.  i had  res  scrolls n shit  but i coludn't get it to work


so...... fuck it.   he was kinda annoying any how.   really  slow.


when  i got into a pinch with virgil  thats  when i pulled out all the stops  to  m,ake him live.  at least he has a bit more charactor



but all this  is  so very  proper  rpg


----------



## golightly (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the review.  This is one of the games that I was only vaguely aware of, but it does look like something I could really get into. I may give it a go as I reckon I can afford $5.99.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm also into Fallout: New Vegas now in a big way. The Dead Money expansion is absolutely brilliant in a macabre Chris Avellone/Planescape way


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2013)

Still haven't found a new dress


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> currently playing the fuck out of this at the moment
> 
> on  my laptop which  is a bit underpowered   so   delving into my gog.com   playlist
> 
> ...



Arcanum is the absolute dogs bollocks, I love the Steampunk vibe, I love the character development (the 'background' options are just great), and the whole tech vs. magick thing is so well done both in terms of your character as an individual and his/her interaction with the world, availability of quests/companions/equipment etc. - it's quirky and individual, and a breath of fresh air if you want a change from the AD&D CRPGs of that era.  Yeah there are some flaws (aren't there always?) but it gets it right in so many ways.

The reason your resurrection spell doesn't work on Magnus is because his tech score is too high, magic won't work on him.  If you are also a tech character, that's a double-whammy (not that it would have worked on him anyway, I suggest a reload if you want to keep Magnus - I would, because he's great if your character is Tech, if you are going the Magick route then don't bother).

Edit: because my memory is rusty and I am trying to give correct advice: The Tech equivalent to a resurrection spell is either a device called The Reanimator (which you won't have the schematic for yet), or you can also get Restore Life vials/pills/device (can't quite recall), they are Tech (Herbalist discipline - and there is a Herbalist in Tarant, she shares a shop with the bloke who sells gears/filaments etc. I just looked it up and it's Geoffrey's Gears on the corner right next to the telegraph office) not magic.  Don't even bother trying to use a scroll on or near Magnus - at best, you'll just waste the scroll.  Oh and if you are going Tech yourself, then scrolls will eventually become vendor trash anyway.  If you are going Magick, then recruit companions who are at the very least neutral, but preferably leaning towards Magick themselves.  A mixed party of Tech/Magick does not work well at all, it's just not tenable in the long run what with the whole 'proximity to one canceling out the other' thing.

Edit again: If you're coming into Tarant from The Boil, then Thurston's Fashion Palace is a few doors up from Geoffrey's Gears/Anna's Herbals, so you could pick yourself out something nice to wear on the way. Nothing like sticking it to the undead hordes in a crypt whilst wearing a pretty dress with a bustle.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 3, 2013)

I guessed it was that.  my heal spell fizzled on him 2 out of 3 times.  i just  had to keep trying it  as  virgil  never bothers to  and the fucker never  seemed to drink the health potions i gave him.

in the end i gave all my scrolls to virgil as i thought it  might have been my  low magic rating stopping things.  lucky i did  because  i got  taken in the next fight  and  the rez scroll saved me.   virgil died too but i had  a herbalists  res potion i used on him.

my character  is  somewhat neutral in build.   i have 5 points in lock pick for tech   and  one point in magic  for  heal  and thats it.   everything  else  is   physical.   5 point in dodge 5 in melee   20 dex  12 str.

i'm a bit of a glass cannon  i hit  hard  and  i dodge  a lot  but  when i get  hit  i really  get hit  and  my constitution is only  9.  gonna  put  a few more points  in that next  and  raise my  strength too.


Thurston's Fashion Palace has tons of male fashion items like smoking jackets but the only dress   is a maidservants one.  That simply will not do.


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2013)

If you're neutral with a Tech party then there's a recruitable Tech herbalist somewhere (I think her name is Jayna?) who can make Tech healing stuff for free from all the plants you find around, and iirc will heal Tech characters in combat using bandages which you can buy from Tech shops.  Like a lot of recruitable npcs though, she'll only join you if you are Tech yourself (some others will only join if you are Magick).  You need to go one way or the other yourself to recruit many of the characters.  I think Virgil will stay with you whatever your leanings, and there's a neutral half-orc you meet fairly early on ithe game who is a good meat-shield and can get some benefit from either Tech or Magick stuff.

Edit: If you have patched your game, Elegant Dress has a 10% chance of being in stock at urban tailor shops (Tarant & Ashbury) every day, so keep checking back at Thurstons whenever you go past.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2013)

I have her.  she isn't too bad  but  is one you have to manage. 

after doing the dodge and melee mastery quests  and  getting  about three  dresses destroyed in the mines   i have looted  the dickhead knights  plate armour  and am wearing that while out and about  and changing back into a dress when in town.


----------

